# Did I Drop a Cord?



## A Guy In Town (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## SpookyBird (Mar 15, 2016)

Haha, looks like a Corn Snake to me! They're generally harmless to people (Unless you count the occassional non-venomous bite should you get too close to their noggins.) and are cool to have in the yard for pest control.

I could see why you thought it was a cord though! Look at all those wiggles!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't be as happy as you are if I found that thing!


----------

